# 1987 Specialized Allez - Dave Tesch



## Quattro_Assi_07

.


----------



## JaeP

I think Kevin Costner rode one in "American Flyers". HTH.


----------



## Dave Hickey

that is one fine looking bike....I'm familar with the 3Rensho built Allez...I know Tesch built some too but not sure of how many


----------



## Richard

Wasn't Dave Tesch another "spinoff" of that fertile seedbed that was the Southern California Masi venture of the late '70's?


----------



## merckxman

Found this from a 2006 sale:
"Custom built by David Tesch, San marcos California. 1987. This was
the only year that Dave Tesch built for Specialized. He worked for
Masi California and Trek. He Later started his own company; Tesch
cycles. He was a master frame builder. He passed away in 2003. This is
a true classic. Constructed of Columbus SLX tubing. One of the finest Lugged steel
framesets ever made."


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

...


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

...


----------



## jupiterrn

Wow, very nice. I like it a lot.


----------



## Peanya

That is one awesome looking bike! The only thing I'd change would be the bar tape. I love the looks of the Specialized from that era.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

...


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

...


----------



## Dave Hickey

absolutely beautiful bike......


----------



## tedgrant

cleaner than my 2009 road bike,,, very nice


----------



## kiwisimon

That is in pristine shape. Excellent find.


----------



## williams

I'd love to hear about how that bike rides, weight, etc.. It looks pretty similar to the lower end steel allez's of that time, tight geometry and perhaps steeper than average head angle. I really like the way my old allez handles, but I bet it feels like a tank compared to this one.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

...


----------



## dmar836

Bella!! I think anything Tesch laid his hands on is above board - certainly not lower end. The lugs look hand-filed (thinned) from here and I bet he wouldn't build a bike if he didn't have that liberty. Even a Walmart frame will ride fine for many miles but it's the hand-fit and finish that sets these bikes apart - regardless of livery or "brand". Schwinn put out some great stuff at the same time with a similar finish. But that Tesch decal that will keep that a collectible and relatively rare bike.
I like your plan for it. Also I recommend sharing the Tesch history to those who acknowledge your "old bike", and ride the crap out of it! 
Dave
KC


----------



## Richard

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Thanks, I agree. It does have that '80s look to it... not that that is a bad thing. :thumbsup: I plan on putting a Turbo saddle on it and changing the handlebar tape to white, like it shows in the catalog picture. I had been wanting to build up a bike with early Dura Ace components, post AX/EX. I think this group (being that it is 7 speed) is the group that came out just after the AX/EX, is that correct?
> 
> The frame has a lot of nice little details. From what I can gather, Specialized had the lugs and fork crown specially made for the frame. The paint job on it is fantastic. My brother said the decals are under the clear coat and you can't even tell that they are even decals. Almost like they were painted on. I wonder who did the paint jobs on these frames? Does anyone know who did paint work for Tesch at this time?


That bike is in phenomenal condition. Yes, Dura Ace 7400 - the very first being the indexed 6 speed - followed the less than successfull AX group. It was the group that got me and a lot of others at the time off Campy (in my case temporarily.) Great stuff even if Hickey agrees with me. 

As to the paint, Brian Bayliss, Joe Bell, and Jim Cunningham (CyclArt) were also "spinoffs" of that Masi, San Marcos, Dave Moulton, northern Dan Diego County hotbed of the late '70's through the '80's. No telling who did it, but I wouldn't be surprised if it were one of them.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

...


----------



## velomateo

Love your bike. I was a aware of the 3Rensho Allez, but didn't know Dave had worked with Specialized. My old roommate raced/crashed a Tesch 101. I always check the Allez frames when they come up for sale, now I'll have to check for the Team also. BTW, I am the guy who sold you the Univega/Miyata you mentioned earlier in the thread. Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

...


----------



## Bertrand

Great looking bike! Much more elegant than the two-wheeled billboards that Specialized sells now.


----------



## Fivethumbs

The Specialized is a beautiful bike. I am very envious. The other bikes are very cool as well. That point in time, in regards to cycling, was a special time. I miss it.


----------



## Doctor Who

Holy crap, that bike is beautiful. 

That paintjob is spectacular, but as a child of the '80s, I grew up lusting after all things bright and fluorescent.


----------



## JML

I have an old Bicycle Guide issue with several pages about Tesch's frames and early career. If you want a scanned copy, let me know.


----------



## dmar836

I may know of that but could you post that for all of us?

I'm still waiting to build this one up.


----------



## orbeamike

JML said:


> I have an old Bicycle Guide issue with several pages about Tesch's frames and early career. If you want a scanned copy, let me know.


please post the scanned copy on the forum. I would be interested in it and I am sure many others as well.


----------



## anniesbone

*another allez*

Beautiful bike. I have an allez that I think is around the same age, but a lower end taiwan model. I really like the way the bike handles, and it seems like the geometry is a little unusual, especially how close the front wheel comes to the downtube. I've not found much information on these bikes and would like to know how the frames compared over time and from lower to higher quality, tubing, geometry, etc.
. I am trying flickr for the first time. This allez is a 54-55cm. Thanks for any information. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

...


----------



## anniesbone

Thanks, the serial number is GB715327. The cranks were also suntour sprint when I got it, like the deraileurs. It's obviously much down the line from yours, even if the same year, but I was just curious, mostly about the geometry and perhaps Tesch's input on that across model lines.


----------



## JML

I am not able to post the PDF of the article, so if you want a copy, please send me a PM with your e-mail address.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

…


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

…


----------



## djg714

I think some of Tesch frames were painted by Brian Baylis.


----------



## 95757

That is one aweome bike. I owned the same exact model (size 58) to until a couple of years ago until I had a bad crash and pretzeled the frame. Throwing the bike away was one of the hardest things I've done. I had close to 50K miles on that puppy. It was very agressive and I raced it in criteriums. It would tend to beat me up on long rides with the 74/74 angles. That rear wheel had just enough room behind the seat tube. Let me know if you ever want to get rid of that bike. The pictures are great!!!


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

…


----------



## bike.racer

*Tesch 101 collecting*



JML said:


> I have an old Bicycle Guide issue with several pages about Tesch's frames and early career. If you want a scanned copy, let me know.


Hello JML:
I collect Tesch and Allez frames too and I would like to receive one of your scanned copies of the Tesch article mentioned above. Thanks  

Bike.Racer


----------



## Hula Hoop

I have a 1987 Specialized Sirrus, and the frame looks identical to the Allez. It has 600
components. I know the frame is not a tesch, but it is double butted chromoly. Can anyone tell me who made it? Miyata?


----------



## Saddle Up

Bertrand said:


> Great looking bike! Much more elegant than the two-wheeled billboards that Specialized sells now.


2010 Allez


----------



## rufus

Hula Hoop said:


> I have a 1987 Specialized Sirrus, and the frame looks identical to the Allez. It has 600
> components. I know the frame is not a tesch, but it is double butted chromoly. Can anyone tell me who made it? Miyata?


Possible. Or Giant.


----------



## danec99

*1988 Allez*

This one of mine isn't as nice as that Team frame, but it is a very comfortable ride. I got it off eBay a while back and love it. It is good ole double butted Cro-Mo, a bit heavy overall. The bike feels so good I am now thinking of updating it. The 88 catalog has it with Shimano 600, but mine came with Suntour GPX (Accushift.) The rear der sure rides close to the "cassette" though. There are too many serious hills in my area for me to enjoy double, so it will get either Ultegra 6500 or 105 triple and STI. And maybe lose the Wolber wheels... Nice 2010 Allez throwback, steel is the new carbon.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

.


----------



## mtbmig

*1987 Dave Tesh Specialized Team Allez*

I was looking up information on the Team Allez and found this information. I am curious about the interest on purchasing a Team Allez. I am thinking about selling my Team Allez. I am the origional owner and the bike is in excellent condition. Will post pics if there is enough interest. I purchased the bike in Morgan Hill California and I may be interested in parting with it.


----------



## bike.racer

*Team Allez*



mtbmig said:


> I was looking up information on the Team Allez and found this information. I am curious about the interest on purchasing a Team Allez. I am thinking about selling my Team Allez. I am the origional owner and the bike is in excellent condition. Will post pics if there is enough interest. I purchased the bike in Morgan Hill California and I may be interested in parting with it.


All it takes is one interested person to buy it, if you want to sell it. Also, the condition, size, color, etc are going to effect the sale price, so I'd recommend putting the photos out there first to see if someone is interested in the one you have. I don't think you can determine much by just posting that you have one, without more details. I'd like to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## JaeP

bike.racer said:


> All it takes is one interested person to buy it, if you want to sell it. Also, the condition, size, color, etc are going to effect the sale price, so I'd recommend putting the photos out there first to see if someone is interested in the one you have. I don't think you can determine much by just posting that you have one, without more details. I'd like to check it out. Thanks!


Me too!


----------



## mtbmig

Dropped the bike off at the bike shop so will post pics soon. Not looking to give it away and may post on ebay but depends. Haven't ridden the bike for over 10 years so working on "cleaning" it up.


----------



## cobrapatrol

*87 Allez Team*

Hello all-

I had the incredible good fortune of buying a Tesch-built Allez Team last week. Mine is a 56 cm. I will post some pictures when I have time to take some! It seems to be in very good condition, with all of it's original DA 7401 components except the pedals.

mtbmig - did you sell yours? Do you remember the frame size?
Quattro_Assi_07 - Would it be possible to get some higher resolution scans of your catalog?

Thanks - Jim


----------



## mtbmig

No, I have not sold my bike. Been busy lately and have not gotten a chance to take some photos since it's been in the shop. Mine is a 56 as well and I have all the origional parts including the strap pedals except for the origional seat. Lost it when I moved down to Southern CA. My bike is almost in mint condition. Will post pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## cobrapatrol

Well, the weather finally broke enough to get some pictures.


----------



## mtbmig

*UPDATE: 1987 Dave Tesh Specialized Team Allez*

Finally got around to posting some pictures of my 1987 Team Allez. I’ve had the bike since new. Purchased bike in Morgan Hill, CA shortly after graduating from HS. Finally tuned it up and may take it out for a ride. Haven’t ridden it for about 10 years. Have been busy riding my new Niner Jet9RDO. 

Having a hard time uploading photos.

Serial # 05054
Size: 54-56


----------



## mtbmig

*1987 Team Allez*

Was able to upload one other photo. The only original item I don't have is the stock saddle. My LBS found this saddle on line.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

.


----------



## darwinosx

I had no idea Tesch built Specialized bikes.
Here is the Bicycle Guide article.

Tesch, main
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/images/USA/Tesch/Dave_Tesch_1987.pdf


----------



## mtbmig

*Road Ride*

Took the Allez out for a ride since trails were wet after much needed rain.


----------



## taosroadie

Hi all,

I'll probably regret this someday, but I just posted my 1987 Specialized Team Allez, 58cm, for sale: VINTAGE 1987 SPECIALIZED TEAM ALLEZ, DAVE TESCH FRAME, DURA-ACE, 58CM


----------



## darwinosx

It's my size! :cryin:


----------



## mtbmig

*Team Allez*

Nice Bike Taosroadie,

Would you let me know if you end up selling your bike? I rode mine for the second time and not sure I want to get back into road riding. I have been mtn biking for almost 15 years and had not ridden my Team Allez for over 10 years. I will take it out for another couple of rides but may end up posting my bike. Not sure about the exact size but it's a 54 or 55. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Douglas711

What are these bikes worth? Has anyone figured out how many were produced?


----------



## 900ss

Hello Forum:

I have lurked here for 4 or 5 years, this is my first post.

Resurrecting this thread, is there still any interest in the 1987 Team Allez? I have a 56cm that is serial no. 001. I am fairly sure this is the bike that was photographed for the catalog. The top tube paint slashes are reversed on mine and there are only three colors. Front to back is red, orange purple. Another telling difference is the S on the seat stay tops and fork crown are not coloured red, as all others are that I have found photos of. Two differences from the catalog photo are the stem; mine is a Cinelli, and the seats-post is necked down, not fluted

It was purchased by me in Morgan hill in late 1987 or early 1988, and is in excellent shape but for a few paint nicks.

I will be happy to post pictures if there is any interest.

I would absolutely love to get my hands on a 1987 catalog; for some inexplicable reason I tossed mine many years ago.


----------



## mtbmig

Hello 900ss,

I still have mine as well. Funny thing I bought mine in Morgan Hill at around the same time. I mainly MTB so haven't ridden mine in years. It's a nice bike just display it at your place and collect it. Well, have fun with it or someone may be interested in purchasing it.


----------



## kiwisimon

900ss said:


> Hello Forum:
> 
> I will be happy to post pictures if there is any interest.
> 
> I would absolutely love to get my hands on a 1987 catalog; for some inexplicable reason I tossed mine many years ago.



Okay, let's see it. and welcome to the sweetest corner of RBR forums.


----------

